# 8-Week Puppy Poop's



## loyalablue (Sep 4, 2013)

How long does it take for an 8-week puppy usually to poop after his food?

I've had my lab puppy 3 nights now and he was 8 weeks today. and I've been feeding 8am, 12pm, 4pm and 8pm.

On Day 1 he only pooped twice and over the last few days he's pooped 3 times from 4 meals. Usually after breakfast say 9ish then not till like near 7 at night and then between 12-1 when he wakes up.

He's 8-weeks today and 7kg. I'm feeding Royal Canin Lab Maxi Juniour as that's what Breeder had him on and I'm currently feeding 4 x 60grams. His poop is quite soft also.

How can I try and alter the poop during the night?

Thanks,


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

My dog pooped in the middle of the night for a bit when he was a young puppy. I don't think it lasted more than a week or two, and we left pads in his pen so it was easy to clean up. He's never pooped immediately after eating. He generally has a delay of a few hours. I think it really depends on the dog. It will take you a little bit to get used to his poop patterns!


----------



## llillio (Aug 15, 2013)

A young pup will have fairly irregular schedule for first few weeks. We fed our guy 3 times a day until 12 weeks and he went usually within 1 hour of eating, and few more times randomly during the day. Once he had better control of his bowels, he went immediately after eating. Now he goes within minutes of eating. We don't free feed him for that reason - better control of his potty schedule.


----------



## loyalablue (Sep 4, 2013)

Nearly had him a week. He is still doing three poo's a day out of four meals and it's also taking him a long time after a meal to do the poo.

Also since Day 1; his stools are still pretty soft and he is still having a bit 
of wind here and there everyday. Is it something to monitor or is that okay? Considering he is fine 
& very lively after a good sleep.

I'm feeding Royal Canin Labrador Maxi Juniour as thats what the breeder had him on ... 

From Day 1 I put him on to 8pm, 12pm, 4pm, 8pm feeds. The breeder had him on 10pm, 2pm, 6pm and 10pm feeds, but in a kennel pen situation outside so he pee'd and poo'd when he needed. I've tried setting my alarm for times I think but when he's been wakening up and stirring I just get up then and take him. If he goes to bed around 10, it's like half 12-1am for pee and then between 4-5am for pee+poo. To be honest; I really wasn't prepared nor expecting to get up two times during the night, I though one would be suffice. Is there any way at all I could do anything to get it to one night time outside trip? Like changing feeds or water etc.. 

What's the opinion on last meal feeding? Should I feed early to try avoid a poo during the night or Should I feed late so he goes to bed with a full-tummy.


----------



## llillio (Aug 15, 2013)

I think he'll start sleeping through the night pretty soon. The first week we had our puppy, he had me up couple of time a night too, but by week two or three he was sleeping through the night. Shouldn't have expected bringing up a puppy would be that easy :wink:


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

My pups poops were pretty irregular for the first few weeks. He also had soft stools and gas for a while until we switched his food. I think the food just wasn't agreeing with him. Make sure he is free of any parasites as well because that can cause loose poos. I think I had to get up at least twice during the night for awhile, it did not matter what time his last feeding was either.


----------

